# Quantum US300 baitcast ???



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I will be cleaning this reel for a friend any tips and a schematic would be greatly appreciated thanks.One piece aluminum frame 3 bearings .It looks like a calcutta .


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Not the best quality schematic...but it should do. http://schematics.planetseafishing....numeric-series/zebco-quantum-us300(06-95).pdf

I agree about being similar to a calcutta.....but haven't done one. I'm sure its very similar. Good luck.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Also, the main screws that hold the "gear side" side plate to the reel.....Go easy on em when you first take them off. Maybe even spray a small shot of wd 40 on the threads and give em a minute or so before unscrewing. I've had one break off in the frame and its not pretty.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you Tops it came out just fine thanks to this schematic you posted for me.It was fairly easy.It didnt need any parts either.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job....always nice when they need 0 parts.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

still fish with 2 us 300's and one us 600. Old school and still like them as much as my 200bsf. Favorite was a 10 bearing ambassadeur pro max.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*schematic*

bubba www.Mikesreelrepair.com has a site for schematics to just about any reel out there.
www.reelschematics.com also good site for various sschematics

good luck


----------

